# Turkey Burgers



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2007)

In an effort to eat a little better I cooked turkey burgers tonight.  And I'll tell you what, they're not that bad at all.  Not a 80/20 burger but pretty damn good!!  

I started off with 2.5lbs of ground turkey.  I mixed in two eggs, 1 small diced zuchini, 1/2 red onion diced, garlic, 3 TBS Italian Bread Crumbs, fresh pepper, kosher salt and a couple splashes of Robusto Italian Dressing.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 12, 2007)

Looks good to me Larry.


----------



## Diva Q (May 12, 2007)

I love turkey burgers. 

They look really good to me.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2007)

Not my bag, but looks good Larry


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2007)

Looks great Larry. I just did salmon burgers yesterday for that newspaper story. I'll post the recipe when it comes out in the paper.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2007)

You go Larry.  Looks great to me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2007)

Looks good....but I ain't gunna make em. LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2007)

"Not my bag"?  "I ain't gonna make 'em"? blah blah blah!  You people baffle me!  You eat roast turkey, fried turkey, smoked turkey, turkey salad, etc, but when someone forms them into a phucking patty and grills them all of a sudden you don't like turkey.  WTF :roll:  

I'm telling you I wasn't a huge fan of the turkey burgers I've had in the past either.  But a guy at work kept raving about his turkey burgers and told me how he made them.  So I did them close to how he described, but I added the Robusto dressing in with them and I'm telling you what they're very good.  Not a beef burger but a nice low fat, low cholesteral alternative.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> "Not my bag"?  "I ain't gonna make 'em"? blah blah blah!  You people baffle me!  You eat roast turkey, fried turkey, smoked turkey, turkey salad, etc, but when someone forms them into a phucking patty and grills them all of a sudden you don't like turkey.  WTF :roll:
> 
> I'm telling you I wasn't a huge fan of the turkey burgers I've had in the past either.  But a guy at work kept raving about his turkey burgers and told me how he made them.  So I did them close to how he described, but I added the Robusto dressing in with them and I'm telling you what they're very good.  Not a beef burger but a nice low fat, low cholesteral alternative.



Larry.those looked great, I just got to the point where I was tired of biting into something with the consistency of a rubber bouncy ball


----------



## john pen (May 13, 2007)

I hate to say it, but as good as they look Larry, turkey burgers rate right up there with NA beer, decafinated coffeee and caffine free Pepsi with me..cant do 'em...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

I miss the old fat Larry.

Now whos gonna stand with me in hospital parking
lots drinking beer and talking about cheeseburgers?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but as good as they look Larry, turkey burgers rate right up there with NA beer, decafinated coffeee and caffine free Pepsi with me..cant do 'em...


I agree 100% But if it's your thing, go for it. :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2007)

Larry, I'm sure homemade will beat store bought anytime. I'd make and eat them! I just picked up from Trader Joe's the other day, " Chicken, Chilie Lime Burgers" because they sounded so good. They were fantastic! Now comes the problem of figuring out how to make them myself and have the same flavor!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my point you baffoon!  These did not have the consistency of rubber!  The zuchini and onion added nice texture and moisture.  Mushrooms are going into them next time.


----------



## Griff (May 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> *That's my point you baffoon! * These did not have the consistency of rubber!  The zuchini and onion added nice texture and moisture.  Mushrooms are going into them next time.



I wondered when the turkey burger name calling would start.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all in fun!  Afterall Dan already knows he's a baffoon!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I had an Awesome TUr4key Burger last night at Dogfish Head Brewpub in Rehoboth Beach, DE.  Yours were likely just as good.



Thank you Glenn!  I'm glad someone that is respected in the BBQ World and has taste finally spoke up to defend my turkey burgers!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 16, 2007)

Not that you want yet another negative on your turkey burgers Larry, but I'm gonna have to vote against them too.

Although the ones you made look good enough to make someone want to try them again just to be sure it wasn't the way they were cooked last time.

I think my problem is that I HATE a well done beef burger.....so a turkey burger isn't far off  with it's texture (no matter what you add inside with it).....and add the lack off blood running down your wrist when you eat it....nope just won't work.

BUT.......the ones you made sure looked good....if I was dieting I'd probably be all over em!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Not that you want yet another negative on your turkey burgers Larry, but I'm gonna have to vote against them too.
> 
> Although the ones you made look good enough to make someone want to try them again just to be sure it wasn't the way they were cooked last time.
> 
> ...



No problem Joe, I will enjoy them for you!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 16, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's my point you baffoon!  These did not have the consistency of rubber!  The zuchini and onion added nice texture and moisture.  *Mushrooms are going into them next time.*[/quote:278rlzw1] 
Instead of mushrooms going in them it should be the trash can, cause that's where turkey burgers belong! 
[smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> GlennR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I half spoke up for you! I bought some chicken, chile, lime burgers from Trader Joes last week. They were out of this world. Now I'm gonna try and mimic the recipe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":33tpwpyv]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I half spoke up for you! I bought some chicken, chile, lime burgers from Trader Joes last week. They were out of this world. Now I'm gonna try and mimic the recipe.[/quote:33tpwpyv]

Yes you did, thanks Nick!  

Hey FUSC!


----------



## john pen (May 17, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":dt87nxy7]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I half spoke up for you! I bought some chicken, chile, lime burgers from Trader Joes last week. They were out of this world. Now I'm gonna try and mimic the recipe.[/quote:dt87nxy7]

I think he said someone "respected" in the bbq world spoke up..There's your difference sparky !


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2m31u8mb][quote="Larry Wolfe":2m31u8mb]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I half spoke up for you! I bought some chicken, chile, lime burgers from Trader Joes last week. They were out of this world. Now I'm gonna try and mimic the recipe.[/quote:2m31u8mb]

Yes you did, thanks Nick!  

*Hey FUSC!*[/quote:2m31u8mb]

 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2007)

Yes you have!


----------



## Puff1 (May 18, 2007)

Who the hell is Glenn R :?:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Glenn R :?:



Gregs cousin and your worst nightmare.


----------

